# Does Anyone Have Access To Bramble?



## stacywhite75 (Dec 30, 2021)

I am down to my last few branches. I feed Bramble to my giant prickly and green bean stick insects. I live in Chicago and do not have them available in winter time. This is my first time owning them and I thought I stocked up on enough food for them over winter but these guys just don't stop eating. they must eat 17 hours of the day. I of course will pay all expenses for shipping as well as what you deem Fair for time and effort. I have about a weeks worth so if you could let me know as soon as possible I would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 31, 2021)

Sorry, I can’t help you with the bramble.  I didn’t know you could get those large stick insects in the States.


----------



## Orin (Jan 1, 2022)

stacywhite75 said:


> I am down to my last few branches...


There are a few other types of plant they can survive on that you can find with leaves outside this late in the year in your area including rose and firethorn.


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2022)

brambles can be propagated readily from hardwood cuttings or forced out starting pretty soon, usually after about 2-3 weeks of freezing temps


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the info but I need it yesterday. I don't have time to propagate. They have like five leaves left between the three of them. Right now I'm researching the internet into other food sources and where I can buy them today and what I can do as a substitute until I get the actual brambles. Don't you live in a state where you can just go out in your yard and grab a bunch of brambles?


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 4, 2022)

What are you referring too when you mean bramble? Like the thorny branches? Leaves of a bramble plant? My neighbors have a large groove of blackberries plants and I live in an hour with plenty of access to thorns. Heck we have stuff like that growing in our tree line. Though it’s winter here, I can at least check and see if any of the brambles have buds. We’ve been having some weirdly warm weather.


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jan 6, 2022)

,Yes! That is exactly what I need blackberry brambles like the leaves and the stems. Oh my god I thought this message was sent out last week and I've lost 2 already.  Please grab a ton if edible looking and send next day I will compensate generously. Communicate via text or call please 312.618.0501

Thank you


----------



## craigbaker (Jan 6, 2022)

I’ve seen bramble and blackberry on ebay and some southern states plant nurseries sell it. Make sure they are chemical free of course


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jan 6, 2022)

I have been. I was up until 6am on Etsy eBay and the like. I can't find anything appropriate or that I'll receive anytime soon.


----------



## craigbaker (Jan 6, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-LIVE-PLANT-WILD-SOUTHERN-BLACKBERRY-EDIBLE-FRUIT-BUSH-RUBUS-FRUTICOSUS-BRAMBLE-/232671513183?mkcid=16&amp;mkevt=1&amp;_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&amp;mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## craigbaker (Jan 6, 2022)

You can also feed oak leaves


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jan 6, 2022)

There are no fresh oak tree leaves right now. All the leaves have fallen. I'm in Chicago. I don't know if those ebay plants are pesticide free. but thank you for trying. Two have died. only one left trying to get her to eat organic romaine.


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 7, 2022)

stacywhite75 said:


> ,Yes! That is exactly what I need blackberry brambles like the leaves and the stems. Oh my god I thought this message was sent out last week and I've lost 2 already.  Please grab a ton if edible looking and send next day I will compensate generously. Communicate via text or call please 312.618.0501
> 
> Thank you


I live in the Midwest so nothing is blooming. Any leaves would be dead since we just had snow. I just didn't know if they actually ate the branch itself. I'm sorry TwT. I don't know if this would help (nor if your bug would eat dried out leaves) but it may be worth a shot. https://www.smartpakequine.com/ps/smart-and-simple-raspberry-leaf--21285

If you have an organic store/health food store around, you can find dried out tea leaves. They should have raspberry leaves available. I would think there would be a minimal amount of pesticides since it's an organic store but I'm not entirely sure. At the end of the day, it's your call. If you do try, wetting the leaves might help since bug brains like moisture. Maybe try grinding up the romaine a little bit and hand feeding it to her?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2022)

Try http://fullthrottlefeeders.com Nick will take care of you.


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you. I actually just got done emailing him asking about his selection and pricing. All of my stick insects have died. of course just as I finally found a pesticide free 4 ft long edible thornless blackberry Bramble Vine on Etsy which is being delivered tomorrow which I spent $80 on all for nothing.


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 12, 2022)

stacywhite75 said:


> Thank you. I actually just got done emailing him asking about his selection and pricing. All of my stick insects have died. of course just as I finally found a pesticide free 4 ft long edible thornless blackberry Bramble Vine on Etsy which is being delivered tomorrow which I spent $80 on all for nothing.


 I'm sorry that you lost them all : (


----------

